# Canning season



## catlady6200

I just joined ths site and then can't find the time to post. It's canning season and from sun up to sun down I am either in the garden or the kitchen. With time out for the chicks of couse. Does anyone here can or am I about the only one left that does this. I made pickles, pickle beets, and canned beets, carrots, green beans, peas early on and put up the corn. I still have the squash and pumpkin to do yet and the cabbage is slow but almost there. Will make sauerkraut out of it. Although this is a lot of work we will eat good this winter. Have a herb garden in a garden window too. Put up 6 cord of wood so will keep warm also. Almost ready for winter and none to soon. It is definitely fall and cold nights semi warm days. Chicks are going to be more work than I remembered I think. Keeping water thawed, cleaning them in the cold weather. But worth it when I go to the chick yard and they come running and talk to me. Be back when the canning is done. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Energyvet

I canned beets this year. I also made some amazing tomato meat sauce that I've been enjoying. Yes, lots of people here can and cook. My garden isn't big enough yet to have that much produce. I've got a lot of stuff in year one: strawberries, asparagus , cherry trees, blueberries (year two), raspberries and blackberries. So I'll be a little more involved next year.


----------



## cindy

I can everything from salsa, stewed tomatoes,jams,pickles,jalepinos, anaheim green chillis in pork sauce etc..
also into bread making,wine making,beer making my cellar is full I'm planning another large raised garden for next spring..


----------



## Mamachickof14

I got my chicks this summer and the plan is to have a big veggie garden next year! Years ago when the kids were little I use to get really *into* canning! Jen


----------



## Energyvet

So the party is at your house then, hey Cindy? I really need to catch up to you folks. I'm just a slouch compared to all you're doing.


----------



## cindy

Energyvet said:


> So the party is at your house then, hey Cindy? I really need to catch up to you folks. I'm just a slouch compared to all you're doing.


ha ha youre welcome anytime I got into chickens a long time ago and then the whole thing just took on a life of its own pretty soon I was making everything I could from scratch. I'm addicted to the feeling of do things myself and it save tons of money and the rewards are awesome lol I would love to live off grid one day sometimes I think I was born in the wrong time.


----------



## Energyvet

I think you were born at exactly the right time. We need people like you teaching the rest of us what's what. I've got so much catching up to do. Haha


----------



## cindy

I will teach you how to make wine my husbands the beer maker in the family.
wine is so easy to make and so good I'm bottling 30 bottles of black cherry wine today
it comes out to less then a dollar a bottle to make myself vs 12-14 a bottle from the stores
the only problem is friends love it too


----------



## BootedBantam

chicken envy ~ wanting to do what you are doing. I don't can, freeze everything, but downloaded some good kindle books on it, plan to learn or try this winter.


----------



## Energyvet

Maybe we can learn together. I just purchased the newest Joy Of Cooking and it's got some great techniques and recipes and all kinds of good resources. I bought a canner a few years ago, but my dishwasher has a sterilizing feature so I use that for jars too.


----------



## TinyHouse

Wine-making (and testing!) class at cindy's place! 

I would love to learn how to make wine. I tried once - a kit - it was awful.


----------



## Roslyn

Keeping it simple this year, taco sauce, spaghetti sauce, pickled onions, hot sauce (1st try this year), I will do jams and jellies later in the year, I have the fruit in the freezer right now. I kept the garden small this year, I started too big and it got overwhelming, so I went micro this year, hoping to do three or four beds next year so I have more tomatoes.

We cidered 15 bushels last year, so we won't do that this year, but I'll get some apples for freezing pie mix, maybe a few pints of apple pie filling as well. I hope to find a good deal on pears, I would like to put up some pear butter. I think I like it more than apple butter!!


----------



## TinyHouse

I learned how to ferment this year and it is SO easy. I've done zucchini relish, sauerkraut with blackberries, cherry tomatoes, carrots, grapes and cherries. Takes up quite a bit of room in the fridge but you can do one jar at a time so it's never like a marathon canning session. Been there, done that - actually hoping I have enough in a garden to hold one of those next year. This year was a "lost gardening year" for me because of moving twice and starting with nothing again. I'm going to try to keep it within reason though. I have a tendency to try to go "too big, too fast" and then burn out right in the middle. 

I amazed myself that I kept it to only 6 chicks!


----------



## UncleJoe

catlady6200 said:


> Does anyone here can or am I about the only one left that does this.


Yep. Lots of canning in this house.  I got the "bug" in '08 and haven't looked back. Started out with tomato sauce and soup. Put up 60 qts. of sauce that year, about 30 qts of pickles and 20-30 pints of pickled beets. The following year I got a pressure canner and started doing low acid veggies and meat as well as homemade soups and other leftovers. Nothing beats going to the store when the store is in your basement.



catlady6200 said:


> Put up 6 cord of wood so will keep warm also.


That's about what we have so far but I have room in the wood shed for 4-5 more so I'm picking away at that.


----------



## Energyvet

Catlady6200, how many cats do you have and what kind are they? I have 7 mixed breed DSH, DMH of assorted ages.


----------



## igemini

Oh, people who love chickens AND canning. What a wonderful site I've found! I don't have my 1st chickens yet, but I do a bit of canning. I have a pressure canner, but I only seem to use the water bath. By the time I finish all my jams and jellies, I hardly have the space for tomatoes... salsa and marinara. I had such a stellar year for tomatoes that I just deseed them now and shove them in the freezer until I can find the time to process them.


----------



## Energyvet

Igemini, 

...we love chickens, gardening, canning, cooking, music, physical fitness and each other. Lol. This is a wonderful place. This, my friend, is Chicken Land! Now go get yourself an ID photo and a sticker/decal! Welcome!


----------



## catlady6200

Energyvet........we have 4 cats left now. We have 2 ferals who live in our bedroom under the bed and one true Tabby. Our Angelina, the baby of the family who is now 7 years old is who knows what. She is long haired, (4") and on the back is the most beautiful orange and underside is white. Will post pictures when I get time. Not of the ferals though. They are 12 years old and I have yet to get a picture of them. We also had 7 cats, all rescues but lost 3 of them in 2011 of kidney failure. They were all very old though.


----------



## Sundancers

We garden, can and all that good stuff ... And this year, thanks to the greenhouse we will try a winter garden.


----------



## TinyHouse

It's my dream to have a greenhouse...... 

Until that happens, I'm sprouting things and growing small flats of greens, like bok choy. I did spring for a plant shelf with 4 levels and lights and MADE it fit in this small space.


----------



## Energyvet

Oh a greenhouse! You must post photos! I want a greenhouse badly! I have greenhouse envy now. Lol. Really. I'm dying to see what you got. Pics please.


----------



## Sundancers

TinyHouse said:


> It's my dream to have a greenhouse......
> 
> Until that happens, I'm sprouting things and growing small flats of greens, like bok choy. I did spring for a plant shelf with 4 levels and lights and MADE it fit in this small space.


Yea, A greenhouse has been on my wish list for years and this last spring we made it happen. (and I love it!)


----------



## Riverdale

Not only do we can (everything from jelly to pork and venison), but our dehydrator is working like mad, too. We dehydrate our potatoes, extra eggs, fruit (especially apples) 'clearance bread' for croutons.

And jerky. LOTS of jerky


----------



## Sundancers

I use the dehydrator for my herbs and such but not much on the veggies, unless I can't can them.

And the jerky never last long in my house ... even if I put a pack or two back, they always find it. lol


----------



## Riverdale

Sundancers said:


> I use the dehydrator for my herbs and such but not much on the veggies, unless I can't can them.
> 
> And the jerky never last long in my house ... even if I put a pack or two back, they always find it. lol


Dehydrated hash browns are real winner on cold mornings  We like 'cheesy potatos' and sliced dehydrated taters work well for that


----------



## Sundancers

Riverdale said:


> Dehydrated hash browns are real winner on cold mornings  We like 'cheesy potatos' and sliced dehydrated taters work well for that


I must say ... that does sound GOOD!!!


----------



## TinyHouse

How do you get them ready before you dehydrate them? I have an Excalibur, with a fan, so I'm not sure how it'd work for herbs or shredded potatoes.


----------



## Sundancers

I love my Excalibur !!!

But it will take a more than a few minutes ... and it is past one. 

I will check back in the morning.


----------



## Roslyn

Yes, yes, I have an Excalibur on my next item to buy list, and potatoes is the #1 thing I want to learn to dry!!


----------



## Sundancers

TinyHouse said:


> How do you get them ready before you dehydrate them? I have an Excalibur, with a fan, so I'm not sure how it'd work for herbs or shredded potatoes.


My excalibur came with two great little books or how to guides. It is true that not all my herbs are in the book but then I check my other books. (and make a lot of notes)

Excalibur has a lot of youtubes out right now, so you may what to watch a few of them.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sundancers

Roslyn said:


> Yes, yes, I have an Excalibur on my next item to buy list, and potatoes is the #1 thing I want to learn to dry!!


I have kicked myself over and over for putting it off as long as I did.


----------



## Riverdale

Roslyn said:


> Yes, yes, I have an Excalibur on my next item to buy list, and potatoes is the #1 thing I want to learn to dry!!


We found a 9 drawer on Craigslist for $95 (got real lucky).

We slice or shred, boilr for 3 minutes, shock and dehydrate.


----------



## 7chicks

Learning to can. Just now found though in book I bought that you need to put the lids in boiling water before putting them on the jars for canning. Is that really necessary for hot water bath canning? Please say its not. Made salsa last month and some spaghetti sauce a week ago. =/ Can't get ahold of ma to ask and my 2nd mom is gone right now. Please help! Thanks.


----------



## 7chicks

Energyvet said:


> Oh a greenhouse! You must post photos! I want a greenhouse badly! I have greenhouse envy now. Lol. Really. I'm dying to see what you got. Pics please.


You have the perfect back yard for a greenhouse too Energyvet! A greenhouse to go with a chicken coop. Fresh tomatoes for the girls!


----------



## Energyvet

Don't I know it, 7. (I love calling you 7, you know . Star trek geek). Anyway, once the divorce is finalized, and I'm back to work (should be next week). Imma gonna have a little fun. Better stay tuned.....


----------



## Sundancers

7chicks said:


> Learning to can. Just now found though in book I bought that you need to put the lids in boiling water before putting them on the jars for canning. Is that really necessary for hot water bath canning? Please say its not. Made salsa last month and some spaghetti sauce a week ago. =/ Can't get ahold of ma to ask and my 2nd mom is gone right now. Please help! Thanks.


Sorry ...IMO ...Yes.


----------



## Sundancers

7chicks said:


> Learning to can. Just now found though in book I bought that you need to put the lids in boiling water before putting them on the jars for canning. Is that really necessary for hot water bath canning? Please say its not. Made salsa last month and some spaghetti sauce a week ago. =/ Can't get ahold of ma to ask and my 2nd mom is gone right now. Please help! Thanks.


I missed the "boiling" part the first round ... Lids should be heated in water that is 180 degrees. (not boiling)

How long did you process for?


----------



## 7chicks

I had them in the boiling hot water bath for 45 minutes. All of them sealed. Didn't know if that meant I was still safe then or not being I didn't heat up the lids. I had only washed them.


----------



## Energyvet

Don't know if you have a dishwasher, as I didn't for years. But I have one now and there's a sterilizing wash that I put my jars through before I use them for food and the water bath. I was pretty happy when I found it.


----------



## Sundancers

7chicks said:


> I had them in the boiling hot water bath for 45 minutes. All of them sealed. Didn't know if that meant I was still safe then or not being I didn't heat up the lids. I had only washed them.


With a process time of 45 minutes "I" wouldn't worry much ... but that is me. It is only with times under 10 minutes that IMO would be iffy ...

Just follow your nose before you use the product. If it smells, looks & taste alright ...

Again this is just me ..


----------



## UncleJoe

Energyvet said:


> 7, you know . Star trek geek)


7 of 9. Annika Hansen before the Borg. 

Yeah. I'm a Star Trek geek too.


----------



## Energyvet

I wanna be her, so badly. Haha. I could watch those reruns over and over and over. Then again I could be Spock, Data, T'Pol or Janeway too. We need a new series. The world is falling apart. We need optimism again. Whenever I feel like crap, I watch Startrek and life is okay again. What s geek! (eyeroll )


----------



## UncleJoe

If you get BBC America, they run a lot of Star Trek reruns. Now how would I know that?


----------



## Energyvet

I don't need reruns. I own every season and every movie. Some of the dialog I know by heart. (double eyeroll). Pathetic. I know.


----------



## Sundancers

*Canning season!!!*

*I almost forgot ... *


----------



## UncleJoe

Sundancers said:


> *Canning season!!!*
> 
> *I almost forgot ... *


OKaaay mom. Party Pooper.


----------



## Sundancers

Sorry ...


----------



## Sundancers

*My Greenhouse*

Pictures of my greenhouse ...


----------



## Apyl

Nice greenhouse Someday I will have one  I didnt get to can last year, with the drought we had I love all of my garden except like 2 tomatos and some small potatos. We have a sand point well so I couldnt water everyday or risk running my well dry.  This year will be better ! Now if I can just get my garden rototilled.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Is that a CO2 generator in the middle?


----------



## Roslyn

Austin said:


> Is that a CO2 generator in the middle?


I was wondering too, but I thought it was a heater.

I'm totally wanting my greenhouse put up!! Hubby keeps saying "this year", but it's been 6 years..................


----------



## ReTIRED

I have done the "Hot-Water Canning" AND the "Pressure-Cooker Canning".
It is my understanding that "Hot-Water Canning" should _ONLY BE USED _for "high-acid foods", such as tomatoes.
MEATS, on the other hand, and a lot of other foods, require "Pressure-Cooker Canning", I believe. (for food-safety)

Here is some info that I put on another website some years ago. It _could_ save some folks some money on a QUALITY Pressure Cooker/Canner.
Link: *http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/cookware/msg10142458877.html

Best Regards, 
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## Apyl

ReTIRED said:


> I have done the "Hot-Water Canning" AND the "Pressure-Cooker Canning".
> It is my understanding that "Hot-Water Canning" should _ONLY BE USED _for "high-acid foods", such as tomatoes.
> MEATS, on the other hand, and a lot of other foods, require "Pressure-Cooker Canning", I believe. (for food-safety)
> 
> Here is some info that I put on another website some years ago. It _could_ save some folks some money on a QUALITY Pressure Cooker/Canner.
> Link: *http://ths.gardenweb.com/forums/load/cookware/msg10142458877.html*
> 
> *Best Regards, *
> -ReTIRED-


Thanks for sharing. This will be my first year canning, well IF my garden lives! I also just recently learned about canning meat like bacon and venison  I can't wait to try it.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Roslyn said:


> I was wondering too, but I thought it was a heater.
> 
> I'm totally wanting my greenhouse put up!! Hubby keeps saying "this year", but it's been 6 years..................


I didn't even consider that. I'm in Texas where heaters are not used often anywhere.


----------



## catlady6200

I have 3 heaters just like that but never thought of putting it in the greenhouse. Think I will do that. They are very energy efficient.

Been busy planting the garden and getting the flowers back up in the gardens. Lots of work at this time of year. 

Question,,,,how do you dehydrate potatoes? Never tried to do that but think I would like to try this year.


----------



## Apyl

Ok so I have NEVER canned before. The main thing I want to can is homemade spaghetti sauce, salsa, pickles, and peppers. Do I have to have a pressure cooker ? I thought canning was done in hot water ? Or at least that how my mom did it when she did spagheti sauce and strawberry Rhubard sauce. Also if a pressure cooker is required then how did people can things before pressure cookers ? I like to keep things as simple as possible without having to buy all kinds of supplies that are not absolutly needed. 

Any tips ?


----------



## ReTIRED

Apyl said:


> Ok so I have NEVER canned before. The main thing I want to can is homemade spaghetti sauce, salsa, pickles, and peppers. Do I have to have a pressure cooker ? I thought canning was done in hot water ? Or at least that how my mom did it when she did spagheti sauce and strawberry Rhubard sauce. Also if a pressure cooker is required then how did people can things before pressure cookers ? I like to keep things as simple as possible without having to buy all kinds of supplies that are not absolutly needed.
> 
> Any tips ?


*Apyl*,
ALL the things that you mentioned you would want to can are _SAFELY _canned with a "Hot Water Bath" canner.
IF you can Meats and Fish and some _other items _which are NOT "high-acid" foods..._then _you should use a "Pressure Cooker/Canner".

Here is a FREE GUIDE to canning food. It is from the *United States Department of Agriculture. *( It is in pdf format...so you can download it to your computer _using _Adobe Reader. )
Link: *http://nchfp.uga.edu/publications/publications_usda.html*

Have Fun ! and ENJOY your Home-Canning !
-ReTIRED-


----------



## catlady6200

Before pressure cookers the cold packer was all there was to use so meat, and most veggies was cooked in the cold packer for a very long time. Green beans for instance was cooked for about 3 hours. Had to keep adding water to cover the jars. Better and faster to use a pressure cooker. Beets, carrots, corn and anything with tomato should be canned in the pressure cooker. Your strawberry Rhubard sauce can be canned in the cold packer. Years ago a lot of people got sick from home canned food if it wasn't cooked long enough. Even then, when you opened a jar you needed to boil the veggie for 5 minutes. If you are set up for cold packing you don't need to buy any supplies but the pressure cooker. Get a good canning book from Ball, and it will walk you through the whole process. Oh, Salsa, pickles and peppers can be cold packed also. Meat was cured in the smoke house by the way.


----------



## Sundancers

Austin said:


> I didn't even consider that. I'm in Texas where heaters are not used often anywhere.


It is a heater for nights that gets down into the teens. It will hold the greenhouse above 32.


----------



## ChickenAdmin

Sundancers said:


> It is a heater for nights that gets down into the teens. It will hold the greenhouse above 32.


Well that makes sense. Never seen a setup like that down here.


----------



## shane12970

when I was a kid in NC my mom and grand parent would can sausage when they killed a hog. they would patty it fry it and put it in jars . pour grease over the sausage and just turn jars upside down in pantry. we would eat it all winter . any one ever heard of this method?


----------



## ReTIRED

*NOPE. *I have never _heard _of THAT method. BUT.....
Since it is a method from NORTH CAROLINA ----
I suspect that it WORKS very well.
( Those folks have been doing SUCH STUFF for Centuries *!!! *)
I am NOT a _true _"TARHEEL" although my Father was born and raised there...
...and my Mother's G-Grandfather was from there.
I have visited *Polk County, NC *many times...and I can tell you _TRUTHFULLY...
_*THOSE PEOPLE KNOW about FOOD !!!*
smoked hams
fried/smoked chicken
canned fish
eatable weeds
danged good moonshine
and _anything else _that involves SURVIVAL *!!!

Very Nice People too !
*-ReTIRED-


----------



## shane12970

im from Rutherford . and my mom live in polk now... where do u go ....?


----------



## ReTIRED

shane12970 said:


> im from Rutherford . and my mom live in polk now... where do u go ....?


I haven't been there in about 30 years.
BUT....when there...
I was usually at Columbus, or around Mill's Spring (where my Dad was born)....or...
...up the road a bit (_toward Rutherford County_) at Silver Creek *or *near McCraw's Mountain (my Great-Grandmother was a McCraw).

Also spent some very enjoyable days and nights in my Uncle's cabin at *Lake Lure.*

Nice place. Nice People. 
(all gone now...MY relatives (that I know)...There ARE *many *of the younger folks that I've never known...or even heard about.

An Uncle of mine observed once....that I was _related to _EVERYONE that was in the restaurant we were in.
Not a doubt...since my Ancestors have been in that area since BEFORE the American Revolution.

but, I've _only visited._ I've NEVER lived there. MANY, MANY of my ancestors are buried at *Silver Creek Baptist Church....*just North of Mill's Spring ( or Mill Springs, as they say today ) as you might go past McCraw's Mountain toward Rutherford County.

VERY PLEASANT Places. 
-ReTIRED-
*P.S. *IF you wish....Send me a "Private Message"....You MIGHT be a cousin. ?


----------



## Roslyn

shane12970 said:


> when I was a kid in NC my mom and grand parent would can sausage when they killed a hog. they would patty it fry it and put it in jars . pour grease over the sausage and just turn jars upside down in pantry. we would eat it all winter . any one ever heard of this method?


That's actually a very old preservation method. Layers of lard and meat were layered in barrels and then kept through the winter in dug out root cellars or caves. The lard seals out the oxygen etc.

It's not something I would do today with newer preservation methods, and people did eat tainted meat back then........that's why the Spice Trade was so lucrative. Had to cover up the taste of rotted meat.


----------



## shane12970

my cousin is chief of police at lake lure ... my mom is exit 1 on 26 on nc side ....know Columbus and (mill Sprangs) very well and know a lot of McCraw's... small world


----------

